# How do you make a parallel cut in Aluminum?



## Victor (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello All,

I am trying to make a parallel cut approx 6 inch long at one end of a 12 inch piece of Aluminum round pipe,,, 2 in OD by 3/16 wall thickness. My Chop saw only cuts perpendicular. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks so much,
Victor


----------



## Victor (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks Dalee,

I have a band-saw, hack saw, etc. But the cut has to be a little wider then the band-saw/hack-saw blade width and it has to be very straight. I was thinking mill too, but was hoping there may be a better way...

Thanks so much for your response as I really appreciated this. 

Sincerely,
Victor


----------



## pdentrem (Jul 7, 2011)

Can you find a table saw blade that is narrow enough to use or get reground to fit? I have used my table saw and chop saws to cut alum just watch you feed and the flying chips!


----------



## Victor (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks Again Dalee,

My chop saw seems to cut very well, and I like the idea of using my table saw too. But, the problem I am having is the cut has to be the same on both sides of the pipe. ( I don't think I mentioned two parallel cuts on each pipe equal distance, sorry) When I tried my chop saw,,, it took the part and flung it! Ouch! I will give my table saw a try...

Thanks so much for your suggestions... Where do you live? What kind of machine work do you do, as I am courious.

Take care and have a great day.
Victor


----------



## Victor (Jul 7, 2011)

I am sorry, I mean Pdentrem... Thanks so much. Victor


----------



## gorilla (Jul 18, 2011)

Do you have access to a vertical bandsaw? You could cut both sides at the same time if you set up a fence. If your slot needs to be strait and narrower than a hacksaw blade a mill might be your only choice. if you use a bandsaw use some wax on the blade. Good Luck.


----------



## wawoodman (Jul 19, 2011)

You could use a tablesaw, but make a carriage to hold the tube and keep it from twisting. You can guide the carriage along the rip fence. Do one slot; then rotate the tube and do the other.


----------



## Postman11 (Jul 19, 2011)

The method that would give the best, most accurate, and consistent result is a milling machine. That being said, I would lay out the slots using Dykem and a scribe. Make very accurate lines. Using a proper sized twist bit, lay out and drill a hole at the end of each cut. Insert the pipe to prevent collapsing or distortion and clamp it in a vise at a thirty degree angle. Hand cut the slots with a hacksaw. I use a soft wooden stick at 90 degrees to the vise jaw to hold the angle.
You can get very good results if you take your time. To cleanup the kerf I would use a file or emery. You can use soap stone or chalk to prevent the aluminum from loading up in the file teeth.

Good luck.


----------

